
'Pumping heart patch' ready for human use - open-source-ux
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-48495313
======
open-source-ux
More info from the British Heart Foundation who funded the research:

[https://www.bhf.org.uk/what-we-do/news-from-the-bhf/news-
arc...](https://www.bhf.org.uk/what-we-do/news-from-the-bhf/news-
archive/2019/june/heart-patches-set-for-human-trials)

